# Whats the best way to feed a doe that is pregnant then when kits born?



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey just wondering i have californians and was wondering how to feed them i have to have meat pen of three for the fair and was wondering how long they have to stay in with the mom (weaned) or how and what to feed them. Anything helps thanks


----------



## CrimsonRose (Mar 10, 2011)

When pregnant and especially when nursing I free feed pellets... Keeping the feeders full so they can have as much as they need... at about 10 days I start putting a small handful of pellets in the nest box with the babies so they can nibble on them... I do this for about a week till the babies can hop in and out of the nest box on their own to get to the feeder... 

Then I take the babies out of moms cage anywhere from 4-8 weeks... if she has had a lot of babies I take the biggest healthiest ones out first... Most of the time they are all ready to be taken out by 5 weeks... I also have a hardy bunch of bunnies so know my rabbits... Most breeders recommend leaving them in with the mom til 8 weeks... so for the first time or two till you get to know your buns I would leave them in a tad longer...


----------

